# Secret pool ibew 124? Should I just take classes to get my license?



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

The bottom line is more than likely they already have made their selections and the interviews is just to show that they are in compliance with the law.
If they want you they are going to take you and if they don't want they are not going to take you regardless of how you did or did not do high school or on the aptitude test. 
The best way to guarantee to get in is to be born into it or merry into it.
But you must always remember it is always done fairly.
I had a organizer tell me I was over qualified to join the local.

LC


----------

